# HOA wants cap on bid



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
Just was called to bid a small sub about 70 homes, salt and plowing. He tells me he wants a per push bid with a cap on the total dollar amount. I asked him if he wanted a seasonal price or a per push price. He goes on to tell me they want a per push price in case we have a winter like last year (not a lot of snow in lower michigan last winter) but they want to set a cap on total cost in case we have a busy winter. Also told me he didn't want snow piled up at the end of the driveways so the home owners don't have a lot of heavy wet snow to shovel? I had to laugh and ask him how that was going to work out? Have you ever been asked to bid a per push with a cap??? Seem's like they want it both ways with all of the risk on the plow contractor.

Regards Mike


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Typical HOA BS. That's why I don't work for them. Definitely wants to screw you so set the cap high!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go for it, but set your own cap. Something along the lines of "price based on removal of up to 6 inches of snow per event."


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

flykelley;1072016 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just was called to bid a small sub about 70 homes, salt and plowing. He tells me he wants a per push bid with a cap on the total dollar amount. I asked him if he wanted a seasonal price or a per push price. He goes on to tell me they want a per push price in case we have a winter like last year (not a lot of snow in lower michigan last winter) but they want to set a cap on total cost in case we have a busy winter. Also told me he didn't want snow piled up at the end of the driveways so the home owners don't have a lot of heavy wet snow to shovel? I had to laugh and ask him how that was going to work out? Have you ever been asked to bid a per push with a cap??? Seem's like they want it both ways with all of the risk on the plow contractor.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thats exactly what he's doing! I have never heard of a per time with a cap. Like others have said set a very high cap. People are getting to be a real PITA!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so go per push price but make the cap something that is way higher then you would ever expect to plow.

say you normally plow 23 times a season. 
make your cap for 40 times. 

its a custom snow package tailored to their needs. 
dont give them a seasonal price or they will want it to be perpush with the cap being the seasonal price. you cant suck and blow at the same time. 

they get these ideas from their leases that they probably have... eg I have a few leases that say I can increase the rent so much per year and the common costs may increase as it is a proportion share of the work done onsite but it cannot exceed a certain amount per month.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

holy smokes thats funny, he actually said this with a straight face? ok, lets think of some other examples:

I live in the HOA and pay my monthly service fee of $100, so I want the lawn mowed, the driveway plowed, new windows, roof, siding and the deck re-stained, but I'm not going to pay anymore than the $100



or you can say okay its X per push and if we hit XXX then I'll just stop plowing, there is your cap.:laughing:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

MIDTOWNPC;1072093 said:


> ...... you cant suck and blow at the same time. .......


:laughing::laughing::laughing: i'm on the floor.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1072093 said:


> ..... you cant suck and blow at the same time....


I think thats gonna be my new slogan on the tailgate of my truck:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Grn Mtn;1072100 said:


> or you can say okay its X per push and if we hit XXX then I'll just stop plowing, there is your cap.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

ROTFLMAOPMP


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I couldn't belive it when this guy told me he wanted a per push with a cap. I told him what he really wanted then was a seasonal, but NO he wants per push with a cap. I have never heard of this crap before.

Regards Mike


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

unbelieveble! 

say sure...so long as he gives you a cap on snow! idiots.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

have a minimum then...


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

When they stop paying, (reach the designated cap) you stop plowing, contract fulfilled - see you next year!!....WIN, WIN.

What's the problem?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

speedy;1072143 said:


> When they stop paying, (reach the designated cap) you stop plowing, contract fulfilled - see you next year!!....WIN, WIN.
> 
> What's the problem?


That's how I would do it!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The hell with that guy. I wouldn't touch the place. People are just unbelievable sometimes, esp the crazy politics that goes on with some of those HOA's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

they want "custom snow plowing" that costs more. 
remember alot of other snow plowers wont put up with that bs. I actually like to try and get those places. If you can help them, do what they want, educate them a bit, and make money then they will eventually back out of it and just let you do it for ohh say 3 years. 

this person is trying to minimize all risk... they are one that wants nothing but security. they would be one that would bet $50 on black and $50 on red and be excited they won a bet. pitch them on the security that you can provide... no worries about the snow, a custom package, cap it high, sell it like an insurance policy. multi year so they "dont have to worry or renegotiate"


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

couple of ways to do this:

A sell him on that new snow insurance that we are all talking about on here

B. tell him then there has to be a minimum payment per month as well

c. sell him the "sams club memebrship" he pays XXXXX at the begining of the season, then he pays X per plowing (which is discounted some) if he gets a heavy year, he pays a little more, but not as much as a full per push would have costed him. this amount goes to retain your services and equiptment



where he wants the snow.... figure out a new place to put it, then tell him, i can put it here with a truck for X or if you want it over there, i need to use a skidsteer and it will be XX its up to...price it 3 different ways, let him choose. one thing i learned, this industry is like compairing apples to oranges. per ton, or per application, per push , or seasonal, per inch, per hour....its almost crazy , i give them as many different options as possible so that they can always compair me to other bidders


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

elite1msmith;1073073 said:


> couple of ways to do this:
> 
> A sell him on that new snow insurance that we are all talking about on here
> 
> ...


Hi Elite
Thanks for the input, some good ideas to think about. Im going to be meeting him in the next day or two.

Regards Mike


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

Definitly amazing what people will ask for.



MIDTOWNPC;1072842 said:


> they would be one that would bet $50 on black and $50
> on red and be excited they won a bet.QUOTE]
> 
> Side note after having worked as a dealer for 7 years, you can lose both bets if the dealer hits either 0 or 00 and I did it on several occasions. A wonderful feeling putting idiots like that in their place.
> ...


----------

